# Suche Gästepass



## miggu (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen =D

Hätte evt einer noch einen Gästepass oder sogar 2 für mich ? Ich möchte das Game gerne mit einem Kumpel antesten und evt kaufen wen es uns anspricht xD 

Bin sehr dankbar wen es 1 oder sogar 2 gäbe =D


----------

